
Docker Universal Control Plane Now Public - chris-at
https://www.docker.com/products/docker-universal-control-plane
======
degroote
Nice short presentation also available on slideshare (DockerCon Barcelona)
[http://de.slideshare.net/Docker/gordons-special-session-
dock...](http://de.slideshare.net/Docker/gordons-special-session-docker-
universal-control-plane)

